# Sabrina Peña Young



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A young female composer whose work emphasizes the idea of percussion as well as using video art in her performances.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabrina_Pe%C3%B1a_Young


----------

